# Blood Test Results



## Chump16 (Apr 6, 2018)

OK, got my blood test results back ....

Testosterone Free       20.0 ng/dL
Testosterone Total     742.0 ng/dL
TSH                           1.75 
Thyroxine Free            1.07 ng/dL

According to the norms Dr gave me these all look pretty normal. btw i'm 54 yrs

my creatinine is out of wack at 1.5 mg/dL, Dr is sending my for kidney ultrasound?


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 6, 2018)

Keep us posted.  Thanks


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 6, 2018)

Testosterone looks really good for 54. Is your question whether you should get a kidney ultrasound?  Here is a excerpt from a study that explains some reasons you creatinine may be high.  The you can view the full study via the link.  If you have good insurance and you want peace of mind, go for it.  Just know there are other factors that come into play as well.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3383162/

An increase in serum creatinine can result from increased ingestion of cooked meat (which contains creatinine converted from creatine by the heat from cooking) or increased intake of protein and creatine supplements, in excess of the recommended dosage. Creatine is present in the organs, muscles, and body fluids of animals. Creatine supplements promote protein synthesis and are a quickly available source of energy for muscle contraction, hence they are used to enhance athletic performance. Furthermore, intense exercise can increase creatinine by increasing muscle breakdown.2,3


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 6, 2018)

Did the Doc mention anything about Albumin or an ACR score?
If he saw any Albumin in your urine it could be another reason for the scan


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 6, 2018)

Let me clarify.  I was curious about T level.  Given my age, sex drive diminished, lack of hard 'wood' when there is a drive, general tiredness ..... I was curious about low T.  Had bloods scheduled already, so I asked doc to check hormone levels.  The creatinine measurement is the one thing he found.  Now, the last six months has been a dramatic change for me in terms of no alcohol, better diet and actually training

DK, thanks for the article.  I do appreciate.

G-Daz, no mention of Albumin by the doc and doesn't appear to have been measured when i look at test results

Thanks for feedback


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 6, 2018)

Chump16 said:


> Let me clarify.  I was curious about T level.  Given my age, sex drive diminished, lack of hard 'wood' when there is a drive, general tiredness ..... I was curious about low T.  Had bloods scheduled already, so I asked doc to check hormone levels.  The creatinine measurement is the one thing he found.  Now, the last six months has been a dramatic change for me in terms of no alcohol, better diet and actually training
> 
> DK, thanks for the article.  I do appreciate.
> 
> ...


I'm trackin with ya... I did trt for 3yrs for those very reasons you listed (I was 54 at that time)...

I asked about the Albumin because my creatinine levels tend to run high as well, and because my Albumin Levels were in range a scan wasn't necessary, they basically believed my high protein intake and rigorous training was the culprit...
Albumin (protein) in your urine would be a sign your kidneys are having issues hence the scan of your kidneys and urinary tract as well...

Keep us posted man


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 6, 2018)

G-Daz said:


> I'm trackin with ya... I did trt for 3yrs for those very reasons you listed (I was 54 at that time)...
> 
> I asked about the Albumin because my creatinine levels tend to run high as well, and because my Albumin Levels were in range a scan wasn't necessary, they basically believed my high protein intake and rigorous training was the culprit...
> Albumin (protein) in your urine would be a sign your kidneys are having issues hence the scan of your kidneys and urinary tract as well...
> ...



G-Daz, thank you for that info

My docs notes say:

"Urinalysis shows some elevation of protein, but not too severe. Proceed with Kidney Ultrasound."

So, I am guessing the ultrasound is warranted


----------



## G-Daz (Apr 6, 2018)

Chump16 said:


> G-Daz, thank you for that info
> 
> My docs notes say:
> 
> ...


If they see elevated protein then that combined with the high creatinine is the reason... You may have a very cautious doc too, get it done, at least you'll know!


----------



## herrsauce (Apr 6, 2018)

Chump16 said:


> G-Daz, thank you for that info
> 
> My docs notes say:
> 
> ...



Proteinuria can be suspicious for chronic kidney disease or acute kidney disease of multiple varieties. Excessive protein intake could mimic this UA, however an ultrasound is a completely non-invasive method for identifying disease progression. While it is not completely diagnostic, if hypo-echogenicity or obvious densities are demonstrated via ultrasound, it would indicate the possible need for a kidney biopsy.

If you were one of my patients, I would definitely order a renal ultrasound. Low-cost and non-invasive= no-brainer from a provider perspective. I wouldn't worry much about it honestly, it could be age or BP related.

I am not a physician BTW, just a mid-level.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 7, 2018)

G-Daz said:


> If they see elevated protein then that combined with the high creatinine is the reason... You may have a very cautious doc too, get it done, at least you'll know!



Thanks G.  Appreciated.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 7, 2018)

herrsauce said:


> Proteinuria can be suspicious for chronic kidney disease or acute kidney disease of multiple varieties. Excessive protein intake could mimic this UA, however an ultrasound is a completely non-invasive method for identifying disease progression. While it is not completely diagnostic, if hypo-echogenicity or obvious densities are demonstrated via ultrasound, it would indicate the possible need for a kidney biopsy.
> 
> If you were one of my patients, I would definitely order a renal ultrasound. Low-cost and non-invasive= no-brainer from a provider perspective. I wouldn't worry much about it honestly, it could be age or BP related.
> 
> I am not a physician BTW, just a mid-level.



Thanks herrsauce.  Awesome info ....


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 8, 2018)

Chump16 said:


> Let me clarify.  I was curious about T level.  Given my age, sex drive diminished, lack of hard 'wood' when there is a drive, general tiredness ..... I was curious about low T.  Had bloods scheduled already, so I asked doc to check hormone levels.  The creatinine measurement is the one thing he found.  Now, the last six months has been a dramatic change for me in terms of no alcohol, better diet and actually training
> 
> DK, thanks for the article.  I do appreciate.
> 
> ...



Your Total Testosterone looks great.  You definitely aren't hypogonadal.


----------



## Lab Lady (May 15, 2018)

The doc is probably just order happy and wants to cover his bases- legal junk essentially. Alot of my guys have a slightly elevated reason because of higher protein diets as stated below. This just mean your kidneys are working harder. More Water!!!


----------

